# Jardín en el interior de la Escuela de Artes ¿Alguien sabe dónde queda?



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Fotografías del edificio actual*

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Fotografías del edificio actual*

delenda est


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Acaso no es la famosa CASA CANEVARO ???*

Camilo : no sé si me estoy confundiendo,porque creo que la Casa Canevaro en realidad está en la siguiente cuadra de Bellas Artes en dirección hacia Santa Clara,pero por si acaso,paso su historia :
En el año 1752 el solar fue propiedad del Capitán Villegas,gobernador del Callao y era de una sola planta. En 1818 la adquirió la familia Lobatón Laos. Su construcción actual data de mediados del siglo XIX,en aquella época perteneció al General César Canevaro. Fue la sede de la Legación de Inglaterra y luego de Chile hasta la Guerra del Pacífico.


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Actualización 2011-06-28*

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Colegio Real*

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Codicidado por los burócratas*

delenda est


----------

